# Happily Surprised by Amazon Prime



## ennis333 (Jun 29, 2011)

OK, I admit it, and I'm curious about the rest of you.  I figured I would just play around with Amazon Prime for the free month and then drop it--but I do believe I'm hooked.  I've watched a number of free videos (loving The Wonder Years and watched a few movies and documentaries which I probably never would ahve looked into otherwise).  Furthermore, I can't believe how often I've taken advantage of the free shipping already...although picking up a few items for my Fire and doing a bit of Christmas shopping have added to the frequency, perhaps.

So, has anybody else felt the same unexpected rush of adrenaline?  Or, for that matter, I'm also curious about those of you who are deciding to NOT buy into it as the free month ends.


----------



## Hoosiermama (Dec 28, 2009)

I am nearing the end of my free month, and I'll definitely keep it. I've loved watching movies with it while DH is glued to football or basketball. He ran a marathon in Delaware last weekend, and I watched the third installment of the Dragon Tattoo movies while he ran. I've done most of my Christmas shopping at Amazon to take advantage of the free two day shipping (although my credit card will hate me at the end of the month).


----------



## Chad Winters (Oct 28, 2008)

I've convinced myself that the gas savings from just ordering everything as soon as it comes into my head that I need it and getting in 2 days, rather going to Best Buy or the hardware store or Bed Bath and Beyond, will pay for itself in a year. And I get them faster since "Go to X store" is usually on my todo list for 1-2 weeks.

the free books and movies are icing on the cake


----------



## Malweth (Oct 18, 2009)

I've had Prime for a few years now (I've only been on a paid subscription for about a year - previously I was tagging on to a family member's Prime membership). I love the free shipping without having to add items to fill up the $35 required for "super saver." That alone has probably saved me the purchase price - if I need a $5 TV cable, I can just order the part and get it in 2 days. I've even used the $4 overnight shipping for important items I needed right away.

If I get a Fire for Christmas (It's WAY at the top of my list ) I'll be putting Prime to even more use. I've already been perusing the streaming videos and have watched a few, but the fire will probably increase that dramatically... (if only it had HDMI out it'd be perfect).

I haven't really made use of the free book rentals yet (except to try it out on my K1 - yes it works). They're too hard to find and the selection isn't particularly good.


----------



## Bob327 (Nov 17, 2011)

ennis333 said:


> OK, I admit it, and I'm curious about the rest of you. I figured I would just play around with Amazon Prime for the free month and then drop it--but I do believe I'm hooked. I've watched a number of free videos (loving The Wonder Years and watched a few movies and documentaries which I probably never would ahve looked into otherwise). Furthermore, I can't believe how often I've taken advantage of the free shipping already...although picking up a few items for my Fire and doing a bit of Christmas shopping have added to the frequency, perhaps.
> 
> So, has anybody else felt the same unexpected rush of adrenaline? Or, for that matter, I'm also curious about those of you who are deciding to NOT buy into it as the free month ends.


Same here... for 79 bucks a year its a no brain'er for my use...

My Free membership expires on the 19th of this month. BUT I do nto know if it will automatically renew itself and I'll be charged on my account OR if I have to actually join...

anyone know ...

Bob G


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

Bob327 said:


> Same here... for 79 bucks a year its a no brain'er for my use...
> 
> My Free membership expires on the 19th of this month. BUT I do nto know if it will automatically renew itself and I'll be charged on my account OR if I have to actually join...
> 
> ...


Go to "Your account" on amazon. Under more Order actions find manage Prime membership. It will say there if you can opt out, how much longer you have. I think with the Fire it is totally free, no auto signup. I signup for a free trial a while back so it told me I could uncheck the auto renew. Not that I did that, love prime


----------



## prairiesky (Aug 11, 2009)

I too am going to continue with prime.  I has been great for my Christmas shopping; items arrive so quickly.


----------



## Andra (Nov 19, 2008)

The Prime Membership that you get when you purchase a Fire does NOT automatically extend or renew.  It just goes away.

The email that I got from Amazon says:
Andra, the free month of Amazon Prime you received as a part of your Kindle Fire purchase is going to expire on December 15, 2011. To continue receiving Prime benefits, sign up for an annual Prime membership today.


----------



## SusanCassidy (Nov 9, 2008)

Malweth said:


> I love the free shipping without having to add items to fill up the $35 required for "super saver."


It's actually only $25 to get free Super-saver shipping.


----------



## sosha (Feb 9, 2010)

It pays for itself at Xmas.  I would easily spend $80 in shipping charges to various family members.  And Amazon's smart; it keeps you buying all of the gifts from them.


----------



## Malweth (Oct 18, 2009)

SusanCassidy said:


> It's actually only $25 to get free Super-saver shipping.


It's been a long while since I had to use it! Apparently I've even forgotton how much I had to pad my purchases.

In any case, if you use it, Prime is a great deal (even before streaming, books, etc).


----------



## enodice (Jul 29, 2010)

SusanCassidy said:


> It's actually only $25 to get free Super-saver shipping.


Super-saver shipping is a good deal, but not if you're in a hurry. I love the 2-day shipping with Prime (and the free videos and Kindle lending library).


----------



## sparklemotion (Jan 13, 2011)

I'm definitely enjoying the 2 day shipping. I'm not sure if I'll renew or not though. I'll have to think about it some more.


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

For me its not just not having to wait until I have $25 worth of stuff, its also how its shipped. The free saver is always shipped by either USPS or one of the other slow mail carriers. I live in an apartment complex and the USPS has decided they don't have to hand deliver packages anymore for any of us. They all get dumped into the managers office no matter if we are home or not. 
Then I have to run over there 3 times to catch someone in the office. They are either at lunch, showing apartments, or took off early.  

With Prime, my stuff comes by UPS and I have had the same driver for 11 years. I know I'll get my stuff and if I am not home he leaves a message on my phone. Peace of mind alone is worth Prime for me.


----------



## Dragle (Dec 10, 2011)

My free month expires the 18th.  When I turned on my Fire last night there was an icon on the front of the carousel notifying me of that and telling me to tap it to sign up for a continued membership.  So I did.   Otherwise it will automatically expire.  If yours is the 19th you should be getting that reminder today.


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

Smart of Amazon to put that notification right there on the carousel  

I'd be curious to see how many people have permanently joined Prime since the Fire release. Lots are still on their trial now.


----------



## krm0789 (Dec 21, 2010)

Dragle said:


> My free month expires the 18th. When I turned on my Fire last night there was an icon on the front of the carousel notifying me of that and telling me to tap it to sign up for a continued membership. So I did.  Otherwise it will automatically expire. If yours is the 19th you should be getting that reminder today.


Mine expires Thursday & I never got that. I did get the email though. Perhaps a slightly-late implementation?


----------



## DYB (Aug 8, 2009)

SusanCassidy said:


> It's actually only $25 to get free Super-saver shipping.


Having to start making lists to get to $25 is the inconvenience for me - at least ever since I got Prime. Now I will order $5.99 razor blades because I just remembered that I need them.


----------



## joangolfing (Sep 12, 2010)

I agree with all of you.  I'm going to renew mine on the 19th.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

SusanCassidy said:


> It's actually only $25 to get free Super-saver shipping.





enodice said:


> Super-saver shipping is a good deal, but not if you're in a hurry. I love the 2-day shipping with Prime (and the free videos and Kindle lending library).


The super-saver was a false economy for me. Although I order a lot of things from Amazon, if I wanted to get the super-saver, I either had to order something else to get over $25, something I might not have bought at that point, so I was actually spending money instead of saving it (exactly Amazon's plan ), or, I had to save up things I wanted to get the $25, and prices could change or items could be out of stock.

I'm not saying I save money with Prime, maybe I do or maybe I don't, but I don't think it costs me any more over the course of the year and it gives me a lot more flexibility. And now, I get things through Prime that I wouldn't have without it.

Betsy


----------



## FloridaFire (Nov 21, 2011)

We've been Prime members since forever ~ I'd never give it up!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

FloridaFire said:


> We've been Prime members since forever ~ I'd never give it up!


I have, too... and it keeps getting to be a better deal as far as I'm concerned.

Betsy


----------



## Stellamaz (Aug 12, 2009)

I am definitely going to sign up for Prime. I was not a member before, but have really enjoyed the free month with the Fire. I do have Netflix streaming ($7.99 per month) ... as well as the physical DVD delivery. I'm probably going to cancel the streaming portion, which will more than pay for the Prime membership. Netflix does have more selection (at least right now), but at least on my Fire it doesn't look nearly as good ... the Netflix streaming video is jumpy, blurry, etc. Not sure if it's the app or my WiFi. I may wait a bit to cancel, to see if they update the app and fix it; if they do I'll probably keep both, at least for awhile.

I'll also use the free shipping a fair amount; not sure how much I'll use the Kindle Lending Library.


----------



## teri (Sep 13, 2010)

I purchased Prime just after I ordered the Fire.  I didn't know we were getting a free month or I would have waited.  I do know that next year, I'm keeping it.  I've started watching the first season of Glee and now I see why so many people were watching it.  Fun show!  I don't watch much TV due to time constraints so this makes it convenient to watch something just before bedtime while my husband is watching his 50's alien movies.    I love the quick shipping and not having to hit that magic $25 minimum.  I am amazed at how many items I can purchase CHEAPER at Amazon and get FREE shipping...oh, and no tax!  Win win win!


----------



## docmama28 (Mar 6, 2010)

I've been a prime member since the very beginning.  It paid for itself that first Christmas, let me tell you.  I got spoiled Christmas shopping..."Santa" magically delivered the package to my door, I didn't have to go out hunting anything down, and no sales tax!  All those boxes were so easy to hide, my kids had no clue.  Now the youngest is 14, and around this time of year everytime the UPS driver delivers something she asks " Is that for me?".  My oldest is away at college 1,500 miles away, and I use it all the time to send him books or anything else he may need.  We are definitely a Prime Family!!


----------



## Dragle (Dec 10, 2011)

Well, in my case I do get charged sales tax since they have a distribution center in my state.  But I think I still save a little since it is state tax only and not county/city (as far as I can tell).  I've made one order since I've had the Prime and I have to say, not having to get it to $25 and getting it in only 2 days was very nice. 

I've borrowed my first Lending library book as well-- haven't started reading it yet because I have a regular library book with a deadline to finish first.  I haven't tried any streaming video so far, or even tried to figure out how to do it yet. Anyone know if your can watch Twin Peaks on it? I recently heard that was a really good TV show but I never saw it.

Anyway, I figured I'd definitely try Prime for a year and reevaluate when it's time to renew. I wasn't even aware it existed until the Fire was announced and I saw it mentioned.


----------



## FloridaFire (Nov 21, 2011)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> I have, too... and it keeps getting to be a better deal as far as I'm concerned.
> 
> Betsy


Totally agree!


----------



## CAR (Aug 1, 2010)

We have had Prime for the last couple years.  It has been well worth the cost and is very addictive.     They keep adding value to a Prime membership all the time.


----------



## teachmath912 (Dec 10, 2011)

I opted out of the Prime membership and went with Netflix instead.  I am finding that Netflix has more videos, and initially I was attracted to Prime because they said that you could get books- but that has not been worth it.  The books that they have are not something I am interested in, and you can only get one per month- and you cannot get another book if you return yours early, where the online library that I use allows three books at one time and once you return a book, you can get another one.  The online library has much better book selection as well.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Good reasons. Sounds like you've thought it through well.  Netflix definitely has more videos, but the ones on Prime would probably keep me happy for those occasions when I can't access cable.  Still debating about keeping Netflix.

I agree, the Prime book lending isn't a sufficient reason for me to keep Prime (the shipping bennies provide that) but it's a little icing.

Betsy


----------



## FloridaFire (Nov 21, 2011)

Speaking for myself, I don't care for Netflix as I don't like being locked into paying a monthly fee. We order all our movies through Amazon or Qriocity. Our tv has several apps for instant streaming, so we're pretty well covered. Amazon Prime, for me, is a dream come true. I order heavily from their site, so just the shipping savings alone is worth the cost of Prime.


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

I signed up for the "free trial" Prime account and used it to get my Fire sent (and accessories) sent to me free.  Then the included free month kicked in, I think.  So I have also been doing my Christmas shopping with the Prime shipping.  And yes, Amazon reaps the benefit of "captive purchases".  Ok with me.  I am not near Wifi for most of the day so the streaming is not as useful to me.  That being said......  I think the streaming of movies and tv shows is neat.  Works great - probably because of the fancy Silk browser.  
And.... don't forget about streaming of music also.

If I were home all the time (eventually I will retire) I would really be excited about the Prime streaming feature which lets you look at things when you want to.

Yes, I will keep a Prime account.


----------



## teachmath912 (Dec 10, 2011)

FloridaFire said:


> Speaking for myself, I don't care for Netflix as I don't like being locked into paying a monthly fee.


But aren't you paying a "monthly" fee with Prime?? I mean, yes, it is $78 a year, but broken down, it is $6.50/month. If you think about it that way, then paying the $7.95/month is $95.40 a year.

Netflix is more per month, but has more videos so I enjoy it more.


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

teachmath912 said:


> But aren't you paying a "monthly" fee with Prime?? I mean, yes, it is $78 a year, but broken down, it is $6.50/month. If you think about it that way, then paying the $7.95/month is $95.40 a year.
> 
> Netflix is more per month, but has more videos so I enjoy it more.


You are so right about the "monthly" cost.
But with Netflix all you get is the movies.
With Prime you get expedited free shipping all year long.
And I bet that in the long run, Amazon will have more videos available than Netflix. I am sure that right now they are providing the low-cost-to-them items. But I do expect the quality to improve.


----------



## FloridaFire (Nov 21, 2011)

teachmath912 said:


> But aren't you paying a "monthly" fee with Prime?? I mean, yes, it is $78 a year, but broken down, it is $6.50/month. If you think about it that way, then paying the $7.95/month is $95.40 a year.
> 
> Netflix is more per month, but has more videos so I enjoy it more.


Prime is $79 a year. But, as I said, I use if for shipping so I'm not sure what you mean. I pay a one time fee and enjoy 2 day free shipping for an entire year. Anyone I add to my account (up to 4 people) also enjoys free shipping (to this address). I think we're actually talking about 2 different things here. I watch movies/tv shows on an "as desired" basis. We might watch 1 or 2 movies a month, if that. I spend most of my tv time watching cooking shows


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

yeah, the $79 a year isn't just for watching prime movies and tv. it's free 2 day shipping for anyone on your account. (address is irrelevant) I buy stuff from Amazon and ship it to 5 different places in 3 different states.


----------



## FloridaFire (Nov 21, 2011)

BTackitt said:


> yeah, the $79 a year isn't just for watching prime movies and tv. it's free 2 day shipping for anyone on your account. (address is irrelevant) I buy stuff from Amazon and ship it to 5 different places in 3 different states.


As the Prime account holder, you can have your items shipped to most states. I was referring to having account holders added to the membership (their name, their credit/debit cards). I know there are loopholes, but the "official word" from Amazon is:

_Prime members under a free trial or paid subscription can share their shipping benefits with up to 4 additional family members living in the same household, or up to 4 coworkers to shop for the related account._

In any event, I think the shipping benefits are what a lot of us enjoy about Prime


----------



## patrisha w. (Oct 28, 2008)

BTackitt said:


> yeah, the $79 a year isn't just for watching prime movies and tv. it's free 2 day shipping for anyone on your account. (address is irrelevant) I buy stuff from Amazon and ship it to 5 different places in 3 different states.


 Hmmm, my partner uses the Prime I pay for and he definitely isn't on my account. 
I think it is linked to address....


----------



## krm0789 (Dec 21, 2010)

patrisha w. said:


> Hmmm, my partner uses the Prime I pay for and he definitely isn't on my account.
> I think it is linked to address....


It doesn't just automatically link to address-- or hasn't in the past, as recently as August, in my experience. But you can send an invite to share your Prime shipping benefits with other accounts. My SO gets the full benefits since he pays for his account; my account is invited so I just get shipping.


----------



## maryjf45 (Apr 24, 2011)

Is the shipping free for everything, even those things from other vendors that aren't eligible for super saver?


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

maryjf45 said:


> Is the shipping free for everything, even those things from other vendors that aren't eligible for super saver?


No, shipping isn't free from other vendors unless they specify Prime. (I usually narrow my selections to "Prime eligible" to see if I can find what I want that way. I also sort new and used versions of things that I want by Prime eligibility. Seldom do I have to pay for shipping.) I LOVE Prime, and I order as many things that I need as possible via Amazon since I know that I'll receive them in two days or less.


----------



## krm0789 (Dec 21, 2010)

maryjf45 said:


> Is the shipping free for everything, even those things from other vendors that aren't eligible for super saver?


It is only for items that are stored in Amazon's warehouses, either owned by Amazon themselves or by 3rd party sellers.


----------



## angele (Dec 16, 2011)

My daughter and I are getting our Kindle Fires for Christmas. I purchased them 2 weeks ago, but they are wrapped and under the Christmas tree. I just realize....did my free month of Amazon Prime start when I made my purchase? or does it start when I turn on my Fire and connect to Amazon? I would hate to think our free month is wasting away.


----------



## TessM (Oct 18, 2011)

It starts when you sign in with the fire. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cuechick (Oct 28, 2008)

I am also amazed at how much I love it. I am using it to buy things I normally would have gone to Target or Walmart for... but I get a better deal on Amazon and save money on gas! I just ordered a litter box that has tall sides for less than $10... I looked at covered ones at Petco and they were 25.00 and up! I searched on line for the nearest Walmart (just moved here) and there is not one close by... so I decided to look on Amazon and wow! 

On the flip side, I have not found a ton of free movies I really want to watch or have not already seen... which is actually why I joined it but I am sure loving that free 2 day shipping!


----------



## ErinLindsey (Jan 18, 2009)

My free trial of Prime is up tomorrow, and I just did a ton of Xmas shopping about an hour ago. (sibling FINALLY got back to me on what the kids wanted)  So, I ordered a bunch of Prime stuff, and a few non-prime things, and for over $200 worth of stuff, we were only paying like $9 in shipping for the non-Prime stuff. So I splurged and spent the extra $4 to get the Prime stuff here a day early. 

If the non-Prime stuff doesnt get here in time for Xmas, oh well..., always nice to get stuff after Xmas too. 

Then I went and bought myself the full Prime membership because my dad was impressed. I'd done a lot of shopping all last week of Prime eligible things for him and my mom, and my dad said he'd pay the Prime membership fee for me as an Xmas present, and whenever he wants something from Amazon he'll have me order it for him. 

oh, crap...there's other Prime stuff I have to go order that I just remembered.  I better go do that!


----------



## TessM (Oct 18, 2011)

I am vertigo Prime shipping via Amazon moms. I think they you can get up to year of prime shopping with that program. After that I might re-up to a paid prime account. Of course I got my husband a.roku for Christmas so I might re-up for some of the videos

Sent from my Kindle Fire using Tapatalk


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

TessM said:


> I am *vertigo* Prime shipping via Amazon moms.


I think autocorrect might have kicked in, Tess, LOL!

Betsy


----------



## TessM (Oct 18, 2011)

Wow. I really hate autocorrect sometimes. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

LOL!  I thought maybe the Carousel on the Fire was making you dizzy. *snicker*

I turned off Autocorrect on my iPad when I first got it.  The jury's still out on the Fire's autocorrect....

Betsy


----------



## FloridaFire (Nov 21, 2011)

Autocorrect makes me a little crazy too! lol Our family has so many nicknames for things but ac won't let me type them! lol


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> LOL! I thought maybe the Carousel on the Fire was making you dizzy. *snicker*
> 
> I turned off Autocorrect on my iPad when I first got it. The jury's still out on the Fire's autocorrect....
> 
> Betsy


_Can_ you turn it off?

I don't like it either. . .I know how to spell, thank you. If I make a mistake I'm willing to take responsibility and not blame some dumb machine! 

(Double checking everything carefully after that mini-rant. )


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I saw something.....let me look....

Tap on the gear, then "More" then "Kindle Keyboard."  You can turn "Quick fixes" off...

I'm not sure that's the whole thing, but it's a start.

Though from what I see on the Internets, that doesn't really help, so....maybe you can't turn it off. 

Betsy


----------



## TessM (Oct 18, 2011)

Still off topic but I love damnyouautocorrect.com. The site is hilarious. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> I saw something.....let me look....
> 
> Tap on the gear, then "More" then "Kindle Keyboard." You can turn "Quick fixes" off...
> 
> ...


I don't mind if it lets me know something might be spelled wrong, but I don't want it to fix it on its own. . . I was trying to type a word a few days ago and it was a bear to get it to accept what it thought was the 'wrong' spelling -- but it wasn't! I have turned that off now, though . . . wonder how I missed it before. Usually I go through all those menu-ish things when I first get a device.  Thanks!


----------



## Malweth (Oct 18, 2009)

ErinLindsey said:


> My free trial of Prime is up tomorrow, and I just did a ton of Xmas shopping about an hour ago. (sibling FINALLY got back to me on what the kids wanted) So, I ordered a bunch of Prime stuff, and a few non-prime things, and for over $200 worth of stuff, we were only paying like $9 in shipping for the non-Prime stuff. So I splurged and spent the extra $4 to get the Prime stuff here a day early.


Unless they changed the policy, it was $4 extra per item, and you can't pick & choose which items get expedited shipping. Luckily, with Prime, there's no penalty to put in multiple orders - one for the stuff that HAS to be here tomorrow, and another for your other purchases.


----------



## DH_Sayer (Dec 20, 2011)

I think I would get addicted to the free shipping really fast, and my bank account would take some serious punishment!


----------



## FloridaFire (Nov 21, 2011)

DH_Sayer said:


> I think I would get addicted to the free shipping reall fast, and my bank account would take some serious punishment!


I plead the 5th! lol


----------



## givemelight (Aug 10, 2010)

krm0789 said:


> It doesn't just automatically link to address-- or hasn't in the past, as recently as August, in my experience. But you can send an invite to share your Prime shipping benefits with other accounts. My SO gets the full benefits since he pays for his account; my account is invited so I just get shipping.


Any clues on where to accomplish this invite? I have looked under "Manage Prime Membership" and don't see such an option. 

Thanks,
Gabe


----------



## kcrady (Dec 17, 2009)

givemelight said:


> Any clues on where to accomplish this invite? I have looked under "Manage Prime Membership" and don't see such an option.
> 
> Thanks,
> Gabe


On the Manage Your Kindle page, if you scroll down there should be a section to "Invite A Household Member". Not sure it would be there if you're still on the free month and haven't actually paid for the prime subscription.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

It's not in "Manage Your Kindle".  It's in the Settings section of "your account".  One of the options is "manage prime membership".  That will allow you to send invitations to household members.  

As suggested, though, it may not be an option, unless you are already paying full price for the Prime membership.  So someone who is in their 1 month free, or who has a student Prime account probably would not have that option.


----------



## krm0789 (Dec 21, 2010)

givemelight said:


> Any clues on where to accomplish this invite? I have looked under "Manage Prime Membership" and don't see such an option.
> 
> Thanks,
> Gabe


Your account > Settings > Manage Prime Membership. There's a section where you can see those who have accepted your invitations, and where you can send other invites.

But as others have said, you won't see this unless you're the primary paying Prime member. I see those options if I log into my SO's account; on my account, I see general details and primary account holder's name.


----------



## givemelight (Aug 10, 2010)

krm0789 said:


> Your account > Settings > Manage Prime Membership. There's a section where you can see those who have accepted your invitations, and where you can send other invites.
> 
> But as others have said, you won't see this unless you're the primary paying Prime member. I see those options if I log into my SO's account; on my account, I see general details and primary account holder's name.


Thanks to all who have responded to my question regarding sharing the Prime membership shipping benefits.
Today (12/21) is my last day of free trial. I have elected to purchase the one year of Prime. I'll check again tomorrow, after my trial period is up and report back.

Happy Holidays!
Gabe

*UPDATE:* Once my one year of Prime was activated I did have the option of sending the invite, and have now done so. Thanks again for the help!


----------



## geniebeanie (Apr 23, 2009)

Question, I recently got a wifi kindle with specials.    I am currently enjoying a free month of prime.  Next month I am buying a kindle fire.  When I buy the fire,do I get another month of prime?


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

My hubby who has been mumbling about me getting prime sat there yesterday logging into my account and ordering presents for his daughter in another state and her family since he ran out of time. They will all get there tomorrow, gift wrapped and on time.

He is really liking Prime now


----------



## FloridaFire (Nov 21, 2011)

Atunah said:


> My hubby who has been mumbling about me getting prime sat there yesterday logging into my account and ordering presents for his daughter in another state and her family since he ran out of time. They will all get there tomorrow, gift wrapped and on time.
> 
> He is really liking Prime now


LoL!  It's easy to understand why


----------



## JimC1946 (Aug 6, 2009)

FloridaFire said:


> We've been Prime members since forever ~ I'd never give it up!


Same with us. We got a Roku a couple of days ago so we could stream the Amazon videos into our HDTV. Now Prime really rocks!

Note: I had streamed a few videos into my Kindle Fire, but you can't beat chilling out and watching them on your TV.


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

I signed up with 30 days of Prime when I ordered my Touch. Since then I have used it for 5 or 6 other items for Christmas and all of them are already delivered for free. Today I ordered a new power cord for my grandson's netbook for $8 and will get it by Tuesday because of Prime. I will be keeping it. It really does pay for itself.


----------



## FloridaFire (Nov 21, 2011)

JimC1946 said:


> Same with us. We got a Roku a couple of days ago so we could stream the Amazon videos into our HDTV. Now Prime really rocks!
> 
> Note: I had streamed a few videos into my Kindle Fire, but you can't beat chilling out and watching them on your TV.


Your going to love it! Our HDTVs stream themselves and we've been using Prime for quite a while. It's so easy to get spoiled


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

I love Amazon Prime, which I've had since it started. 

Yesterday, I read an article in the Wall Street Journal about a new Criterion Collection DVD. "This would be perfect for my daughter!" I thought. I hopped on Amazon--there it was. If I ordered in "the next 55 minutes" and paid $3.99 for shipping, I'd have it in less than 24 hours. The UPS guy (who looked exhausted) just delivered it. 

I doubt I could have found this DVD for sale in the city of Portland, even if I did feel like running all over the city looking for it. I love online shopping!

L


----------



## FloridaFire (Nov 21, 2011)

Leslie said:


> I love Amazon Prime, which I've had since it started.
> 
> Yesterday, I read an article in the Wall Street Journal about a new Criterion Collection DVD. "This would be perfect for my daughter!" I thought. I hopped on Amazon--there it was. If I ordered in "the next 55 minutes" and paid $3.99 for shipping, I'd have it in less than 24 hours. The UPS guy (who looked exhausted) just delivered it.
> 
> ...


Yes! I love stories like this! Prime is awesome, isn't it?  Glad you were able to get the DVD for your daughter


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

FloridaFire said:


> Yes! I love stories like this! Prime is awesome, isn't it?  Glad you were able to get the DVD for your daughter


Thank you. Here's the DVD. My daughter is a film fanatic...I'll be curious to see if she's ever heard of Jean Vigo.


----------



## FloridaFire (Nov 21, 2011)

Leslie said:


> Thank you. Here's the DVD. My daughter is a film fanatic...I'll be curious to see if she's ever heard of Jean Vigo.


Sounds interesting! Let us know what she thinks


----------



## teri (Sep 13, 2010)

My grandkids (and us) have really liked being able to watch Christmas shows on our schedule.


----------



## FloridaFire (Nov 21, 2011)

I was streaming "Cheaper by the Dozen" on my pc a few weeks ago. About 1/3 into the movie, I stopped watching it on my pc and started watching it on my fire. About 2/3 into the movie, I turned off the fire and turned on my tv. I then went to my Amazon app and resumed watching the movie.

THIS is just another reason why I love Amazon and my Fire


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I notice that Amazon has this teaser (in bold below) on their home page tonight:



> Dear Customers,
> 
> 2011 was another great year for Amazon Prime members. In addition to the two-day shipping that our members have come to rely on, we expanded our benefits to include digital videos and Kindle books.
> 
> ...


Hmmmmm..... Let the speculation begin!


Betsy


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

After reading that I'm definitely keeping Prime. I'm loving it.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

I was a big believer in Prime before all the extra benefits. I live out in the boonies and there are times when I need something, but just don't feel up to making the 1-2 hour round trip (depending on where I need to go) It's often cheaper for me to order it off of Amazon and pay the $3.99 than it is to pile into the van and go get it and have to fill up my gas tank.


----------



## Xopher (May 14, 2009)

The way I looked at it, I buy enough items on Amazon to warrant Prime membership for the free shipping. The free streaming videos are an added benefit. If I find an ebook that looks interesting and is available for their lending program, that's just another benefit on top of everything. 

Sent from my gTablet using Tapatalk.


----------



## Meredith Sinclair (May 21, 2009)

HOW does Amazon Prime work? Got the email saying it's free for a month... but I don't understand how it works... the FIRE is my DD's and I re-registered it to her email address... how do I switch it to hers? I mean can I do that? How do I share books with her? I hear about sharing books on Kindles... NOW that we both have one... does hers HAVE to be registered to my account/email? Is there a way to NAME the FIRE? My Kindle has a name and I received it as a gift from someone who registered it and named it for me... I'm SO confused!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Meredith, 

I'm not sure about the Prime transferring, but surely it should, many people will have bought them as gifts....

You cannot share books with her, the devices must be on the same account to share books.

You rename the device by going to her account on Amazon, select "Manage Your Kindle" then "Manage your Devices" on the left and then tapping on "edit" next to the device name.

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I saw that Prime Announcement this morning and also had the thought that they must be planning something. . . .I've had prime for several years and it is great when you need something in a hurry and haven't time to shop.


----------



## Meredith Sinclair (May 21, 2009)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Meredith,
> 
> I'm not sure about the Prime transferring, but surely it should, many people will have bought them as gifts....
> You cannot share books with her, the devices must be on the same account to share books.
> ...


Great! Thanks Betsy. I didn't *really * want to _share_ books with her... she wanted me to ask that so I could read some of HER books she buys!! I _surely_ don't want her reading any of my books with love scenes and bad words... but transferring the Prime is the real question. AND I think she learned how to name hers already... she stayed up last night late playing around with it!  Thanks again.


----------



## D/W (Dec 29, 2010)

Meredith Sinclair said:


> Great! Thanks Betsy. I didn't *really * want to _share_ books with her... she wanted me to ask that so I could read some of HER books she buys!! I _surely_ don't want her reading any of my books with love scenes and bad words... but transferring the Prime is the real question. AND I think she learned how to name hers already... she stayed up last night late playing around with it!  Thanks again.


Meredith, some ebooks are eligible to loan to friends/family/whoever (one time, for a period of 14 days). If a book is lendable, in the "Product Details" section on the ebook's Amazon product page it will say "Lending: Enabled." You can find out more information about that here.


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

I had an Amazon Mom free Prime membership for a while.  Was on the fence about paying for it once it expired.  But between the book lending and the video streaming on my Fire it seemed like time to take the plunge and pay for Prime.  And that led to buying the $45 Roku for streaming to our TV.  We already have an Apple TV for streaming Netflix and the movies on our computer, and we have a BluRay player that also streams Netflix, Pandora, etc.  But there were enough Amazon shows & movies that I was interested that it made it worthwhile.  And I like the Roku enough that I ended up sending one to my daughter & her husband for Christmas - they'd been considering a device for streaming but hadn't decided on one.  I decided for them.     And of course told them that returning it would be easy if they decided before Jan 31 that they'd rather have something else.   But she told me last night that they'd been streaming Pandora with it all day.  

I haven't scratched the surface on the other things I can stream (free - don't want to be paying) with the Roku, I need to explore it now that I can focus on stuff besides Christmas.  

And as for Prime, I've already ordered a few things in the month since I got my Fire and used the free shipping.  Can't wait to see what they're going to add next.


----------



## Dragle (Dec 10, 2011)

Just watched my first Prime streaming video -- Episode 1 of Doctor Who.  I haven't looked yet to see how much stuff they have that I would be interested in, but it worked great and I really enjoyed it!


----------



## Mutiny (Dec 27, 2011)

docmama28 said:


> I've been a prime member since the very beginning. It paid for itself that first Christmas, let me tell you. I got spoiled Christmas shopping..."Santa" magically delivered the package to my door, I didn't have to go out hunting anything down, and no sales tax! All those boxes were so easy to hide, my kids had no clue. Now the youngest is 14, and around this time of year everytime the UPS driver delivers something she asks " Is that for me?". My oldest is away at college 1,500 miles away, and I use it all the time to send him books or anything else he may need. We are definitely a Prime Family!!


Me too! I was a beta tester for the prime membership, and let me tell you, I've loved the free shipping ever since.


----------



## HappyGuy (Nov 3, 2008)

Quick question about Prime. If you rent, the movie is available for X number of days and if you buy it's like a Kindle book, available forever? If you buy it, can you download it so you have it forever or is it only available via Prime and if you don't renew Prime you lose it?


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

As I understand it, if you want to rent it you do so.  You then have like 2 weeks to actually down load it to watch it.  Once you've down loaded it, you have something like 48 hours to finish watching it.

If you buy it, it's yours.  You can watch it anywhere anytime, though I believe it can't be actively showing on more than 1 (or maybe 2) screens at a time.  So you can't, for instance, have it playing on your TV, your Fire, and your computer all at once.  You can also download it, say to a TiVo box or your Fire so that you can watch it even if you're not connected to the internet.  And you can watch it as many times as you like

If you get a free Prime video you can only watch that while streaming. . .so you have to be connected somehow.


----------



## HappyGuy (Nov 3, 2008)

I wonder, if you buy it, do you download a digital file that can be saved on your hard drive or do you have to download it every time you want to view it?


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I've downloaded at least one I bought and it lives on my Fire.  I've also downloaded things I bought onto Tivo.  They are staying there until I remove them at which point they are stored in the cloud.


----------



## coffeetx (Feb 12, 2011)

I've been a Prime member for about 6 years I think loooong before they gave you any advantages at all other than free 2 day shipping! So me this is like the most exciting thing to happen to me in awhile because I'm getting all this stuff added to something I already had anyway! When we lived in Alaska, I was removed from my bookstores.  I thought I would DIE!  I didn't know what I would do and then I found Amazon.  It was like the bright light appeared and suddenly I had all these books I could buy online with customer reviews.  For me it was heaven.  I got hooked.  I spent so much money on books and then then one day they came up with the prime membership.  Trust me...I ordered weekly from Amazon so when I found they would ship things to me in Alaska 2 day and free I flipped.  Signed up and never looked back  I save a TON of money with free 2 day shipping .So worth it and now all these added bonuses. YAHOO!


----------



## jimdev7 (Jan 2, 2012)

Has anybody been taking advantage of the Free Lending Program with Amazon Prime?


----------



## Chad Winters (Oct 28, 2008)

I just borrowed Bio of A Space Tyrant by Piers Anthony, that's one I've always wanted to try


----------



## Dragle (Dec 10, 2011)

I borrowed Water for Elephants (good!) for my December prime book.  I'll wait to check out the January book for a while since I have a library e-book checked out that's due in 6 days, and 3 "real" books checked out to get read.  But I'll be sure and borrow the January book from them before the end of the month--don't want to miss any opportunities!


----------



## jimdev7 (Jan 2, 2012)

That's great to hear. Most people do Amazon Prime for the free shipping and Netflix. Not a lot of people know about the book lending yet.


----------

